# Dnp source ?



## Doctorstabs (May 24, 2017)

Hey guys, im new to this forum. Ive been looking around here for a while and ive noticed u guys are much more open to dnp use.

Probably because most members are responsible adults. 

Could anyone point me in the direction of a reliable source ? I think im posting this in the correct section. Dont have to post any names below, but could someone pm me with any input ?

Sorry if ive broken any rules. 
Thanks.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks.
Some members are responsible adults.  
They will not be the ones sending you PMs. 

Great first post, btw.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2017)

Doctorstabs said:


> Hey guys, im new to this forum. Ive been looking around here for a while and ive noticed u guys are much more open to dnp use.
> 
> Probably because most members are responsible adults.
> 
> ...



Well dinitro retired and he was the best. Only other dude I would trust is private. Sorry I can't help.

Don't just jump at the first name you get. You want dnp to be reliably dosed and somewhat pure... as pure as dnp can be I guess.


----------



## Mad-scientist (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldnt order dnp for a first order from a new source I'd recommend trying a few products first to see how reliable the dosages are. Lol just seems like decent advice to me.


----------



## Klm1702 (Jun 5, 2017)

First post I know but desperate here. Lost my supplier of dnp so need a uk reliable source. Just finished first dose, stuck to rules but not my target yet and my supplier no longer responding so need another. Please can the legit person who wants kept private pm me. This is not a hoax or scam I'm just pissed that I've lost my supplier.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2017)

Klm1702 said:


> First post I know but desperate here. Lost my supplier of dnp so need a uk reliable source. Just finished first dose, stuck to rules but not my target yet and my supplier no longer responding so need another. Please can the legit person who wants kept private pm me. This is not a hoax or scam I'm just pissed that I've lost my supplier.



Why are you desperate? Don't think I have ever seen dnp and desperate used in the same sentence before.

Anyway... You are asking to be scammed.


----------



## Klm1702 (Jun 5, 2017)

Desperate because I used to be fit but now I'm disabled from pregnancy so needless to say sitting around all day is not only depressing but I've gained weight, biggest I've ever been and I hate it. My guy retired well known and my source no longer responding to my emails. So that's why I'm desperate.  Think how you would feel if you were keeping fit then ended up with mangled hips and pelvis. Can't exercise, eat healthy food but metabolism is non existent.  Maybe I someone will scam me, wouldn't be the first time. But retired got in touch and referred me and now neither are supplying. So I was just after a bit of help.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 5, 2017)

:32 (6): mangled pelvis??


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2017)

Mythos said:


> :32 (6): mangled pelvis??


I have to admit, I am curious as well.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 6, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to admit, I am curious as well.



i am going to have to second that one also.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jun 6, 2017)

Asking for a source in an open thread just seems like the wrong thing to do...


----------



## Klm1702 (Jun 23, 2017)

Mythos said:


> :32 (6): mangled pelvis??



Yes my pelvis is twisted from pregnancy. What I have is common - 1 in 5 women will experience pain around that area but for most it goes after baby is born. 1% are stuck with worse condition where things were so bad it impacted the body and re-shaped it (not in a good way) its excruciating and debilitating. Operations are very invasive and have a poor success rate so they don't bother anymore. It's affected my hips, pelvis  and lower back. I know I should never jump straight in asking and that it's a sure fire way to get scammed but I didn't know what else to do since my last referrer has retired. So that's why I said desperate. I hope you know understand my predicament.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 23, 2017)

Doctorstabs started this thread with his one and only post asking about a source.  That's not what this board is for.  There are other boards online that might help with that.
Sorry about your medical troubles.  I'm sure someone here can help with diet and training help, even given your situation.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like OP never even bothered to come back


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2018)

LostLyric said:


> Looks like OP never even bothered to come back


Thank you for bumping this useless post that hasn't been responded to in 9 months.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Thank you for bumping this useless post that hasn't been responded to in 9 months.


You are welcome. 
Might as well make a mistake now and check it off my bucketlist on this forum.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2018)

LostLyric said:


> You are welcome.
> Might as well make a mistake now and check it off my bucketlist on this forum.



lol, I can appreciate that response!


----------

